# The .apk file for the android app?



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

The new android app is free, so how about a link to the .apk file somewhere so we can run it on the android emulator on our desktop systems?


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8412635/com.tivophone.android.apk This is Ver.1.5.1.35(1a)

Here is the APk for version I recieved 01/17/2012

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8412635/com.tivophone151353.android.apk Version 1.5.1.35(3)

Update 4/4/12

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8412635/com.tivophone151358.android.apk Version 1.5.1.35(8)


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Tico said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8412635/com.tivophone.android.apk


Thanks so much! That worked perfectly. Android market can be so infuriating. They don't "allow" the Xoom to even SEE the application. I installed your apk on the Xoom and it works, except the remote control isn't drawn correctly (which I don't care about, anyway).

I don't know why they can't just issue a WARNING that the app doesn't work perfectly under X, Y, or Z, but let you load it anyway.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Because users downrate apps that don't work well. Users also don't read warnings (think Dancing Pigs, and it applies to not just security issues, but everything).

And Amazon did have a problem with compatibility - led to no end of problems with people rating apps with 0 stars and endless comments of "doesn't work", "crashes", etc.


----------



## fdisker2000 (Nov 27, 2006)

crxssi said:


> Thanks so much! That worked perfectly. Android market can be so infuriating. They don't "allow" the Xoom to even SEE the application. I installed your apk on the Xoom and it works, except the remote control isn't drawn correctly (which I don't care about, anyway).
> 
> I don't know why they can't just issue a WARNING that the app doesn't work perfectly under X, Y, or Z, but let you load it anyway.


To fix the remote not rendering properly switch from "stretch to fill screen" to "zoom to fill screen".


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Tico said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8412635/com.tivophone.android.apk


Got it. Thanks! Now to see if I can get it to run in the emulator (and maybe just try it on my phone to see why the market claims it won't work .


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

fdisker2000 said:


> To fix the remote not rendering properly switch from "stretch to fill screen" to "zoom to fill screen".


Interesting observation. Of course if you do that, it reverts to showing a correct, but scrolling, half-sized remote. And all the other screens change to being low-res too. For example, the Guide on Zoom shows only 7 programs. On Stretch, it shows an impressive 15. I suppose one can jump back and forth (eeew).

I am pretty sure the reason TiVo blocked tablets on the Market was because they are going to design a different interface layout for tablets (seems pretty obvious). Not sure why they would consider 7" to be a phone-size, though. They only have two choices- design the application with both interfaces and let the user decide which to use. Or have the application hard-coded to switch from one layout to the other based on some arbitrary metric like screen size or resolution.

As usual, my recommendation would be "default to something sane, but allow the user to choose".


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

tomhorsley said:


> Got it. Thanks! Now to see if I can get it to run in the emulator (and maybe just try it on my phone to see why the market claims it won't work .


It does indeed seem to run on the emulator just fine, though I get lots of spinning circles as it is trying to populate guide data, etc.

Should be really handy though since I use my TV both as my computer display and my TV and now I can fiddle the TiVo without having to switch the display over to the TiVo (not to mention I can use a real keyboard with the emulator so I don't have to try to aim fat fingers at tiny onscreen keys).

Now all I have to do is see if I can figure out how to build a shortcut that will bring up the emulator already running the TiVo app...


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I have now installed the .apk file on my phone as well, and other than getting a message warning me it wasn't designed for phones with my screen resolution, it seems to work fine. I can't imagine I would have noticed a problem if they hadn't gone out of their way to pop up the warning.


----------



## steve771 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the .apk! It works great on my Nook Color w/ CM7.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

tomhorsley said:


> Now all I have to do is see if I can figure out how to build a shortcut that will bring up the emulator already running the TiVo app...


I was indeed able to build such a script:

http://home.comcast.net/~tomhorsley/software/tivo/tivo-app.html


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

tomhorsley said:


> I was indeed able to build such a script:
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~tomhorsley/software/tivo/tivo-app.html


Kewl!

Really irritating that you can't just download a damn, free apk, isn't it?


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

It works great sideloaded onto my Motorola Xoom. Thanks!


----------



## LoneWolf15 (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome! THANK YOU.

This let me sideload the app onto my (considered incompatible) Droid Bionic. I'm willing to accept any glitches, but I really want to test the app and so far, it seems to be running okay, though it's a little slow.


----------



## whompus60 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah.. Works pretty well on my bionic also. Is a bit sluggish in some areas but is useable. I suspect it will get better with time.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

You are Welcome everyone... I will try to keep this post updated with newer versions when updates show up.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Tico said:


> You are Welcome everyone... I will try to keep this post updated with newer versions when updates show up.


You are Da Bomb


----------



## gteague (Apr 1, 2007)

tks mucho! installed on fire and will test when back home again.

/guy


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweet ... got it working on my Toshiba Thrive, thanks! No landscape mode, but since it's not meant for tablets I can live with that for now.


----------



## MrJedi (Apr 13, 2011)

Tico said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8412635/com.tivophone.android.apk


Thank you for posting this. Works great on my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8412635/com.tivophone151353.android.apk

Here is the latest update that I received today.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Previous version was 1.5.1.35(1a)
New version is 1.5.1.35(3)
Claims performance and stability updates. (I had no stability issues, and it doesn't seem to perform any better to me, now. Still pretty slow).

Interestingly, since I side-loaded on the Xoom, no update was found on the Market for it. So it appears that although the Amazon market locks out far less devices, it is still a pain on Market and requires manual loading of each update 

Thanks again, Tico


----------



## jasonhavens (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks again for sharing this. It works well on my Asus Transformer TF101.


----------



## logicman (Sep 14, 2005)

Glad to see some TiVo fans are also Android fans. 

BTW, the app is now "officially" compatible with the Droid Bionic.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

The Android app was updated yesterday to version 1.5.1.35(8)a 

Think you can slide us an apk, Tico?


----------



## rcobourn (Nov 10, 2004)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26620526/com.tivophone.android.apk

So far as I can tell it doesn't work any better, but it supports a few more devices while it isn't working.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rcobourn said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26620526/com.tivophone.android.apk


Thanks



> So far as I can tell it doesn't work any better,


Supposedly it supports some new resolutions and has a few bug fixes. But I doubt with such a minor update it would fix anything of great importance. Does seem to connect a bit faster.



> but it supports a few more devices while it isn't working.


What do you mean by "while it isn't working", though? Everything works on my Evo 3D, and everything works on my Xoom except that virtual remote is misdrawn.

Ug, they added a WARNING now when you launch the app on a tablet saying it wasn't designed for such a large resolution, continue anyway? And it asks EVERY TIME you launch it. How irritating! Thanks for the "update", TiVo.


----------



## rcobourn (Nov 10, 2004)

crxssi said:


> Thanks
> 
> Supposedly it supports some new resolutions and has a few bug fixes. But I doubt with such a minor update it would fix anything of great importance. Does seem to connect a bit faster.
> 
> ...


On both of my devices (T-Mobile G2X running Cyanogen7.2rc1 and Xoom running CM9) it can usually only find the TiVos once in a while, somewhat randomly.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rcobourn said:


> On both of my devices (T-Mobile G2X running Cyanogen7.2rc1 and Xoom running CM9) it can usually only find the TiVos once in a while, somewhat randomly.




I don't have that problem on my Evo 4G, Evo 3D, and Xoom (stock ICS). Some people have reported the behavior you mention, but it is not clear if it is your device, your network, or your Premiere...


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Anybody know if this runs on those less than $100, 7 inch tablets that are on sites like OnSale.com? Alternatively, does the app require a particular version (or higher) of Android?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Thanks. Works on my Samsung 8.9 tablet.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

lillevig said:


> Anybody know if this runs on those less than $100, 7 inch tablets that are on sites like OnSale.com? Alternatively, does the app require a particular version (or higher) of Android?


http://blog.tivo.com/2012/01/tivo-app-for-android-its-here/
"The current app version generally supports Android devices running OS 2.1 and above".

So the answer is yes, it probably will run on the pseudo/junk tablets as well. The pseudo/junk tablets usually don't have access to Play Store (Android Market), so you will have to side-load the .apk file (which is one reason people post it to this thread; the other reason being it doesn't show up in Play Store for all devices, even those it works fine on.... particularly tablets).

(Just keep in mind the pseudo/junk tablets really are just that- they are usually poorly built, slow, lack both memory and storage, have resistive touch screens, have poor resolution and constrast screens, lack GPS, lack gyroscopes, and run Android versions that are not 3.0 or better. They generally give a horrible to very sub-optimal tablet experience, but can be OK for certain uses.)


----------



## logicman (Sep 14, 2005)

crxssi said:


> Kewl!
> 
> Really irritating that you can't just download a damn, free apk, isn't it?


That's probably more TiVo's fault. From the Android Developer's Guide:

How does it work?

You manage your app's availability through a simple three-step process:


You state the features your app requires by declaring <uses-feature> elements its manifest file.
Devices are required to declare the features they include to Google Play.
Google Play uses your app's stated requirements to filter it from devices that don't meet those requirements.

This way, users never even see apps that won't work properly on their devices. As long as you accurately describe your app's requirements, you don't need to worry about users blaming you for compatibility problems.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

crxssi said:


> http://blog.tivo.com/2012/01/tivo-app-for-android-its-here/
> "The current app version generally supports Android devices running OS 2.1 and above".
> 
> So the answer is yes, it probably will run on the pseudo/junk tablets as well. The pseudo/junk tablets usually don't have access to Play Store (Android Market), so you will have to side-load the .apk file (which is one reason people post it to this thread; the other reason being it doesn't show up in Play Store for all devices, even those it works fine on.... particularly tablets).
> ...


Thanks for the mini-tutorial. I don't have a smart phone or a tablet and my Netbook is Windows. Just scoping out possible reasons to convince myself to get some sort of tablet. The cheap ones I've seen say they are partnered with "GetJar" for apps. Sounds like Java (jar) to me but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

Updated my post with newest version I have.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Tico said:


> Updated my post with newest version I have.


Please note, his updated version, 1.5.1.35(8)a is what was uploaded by rcobourn on 3/22/2012. Just in case someone thinks there is a newer version since then...there isn't.

Thanks


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I got the app to work with my Kindle Fire by unchecking the Multicasting option in my router. But it still won't work with my HTC Rezound.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone had the tivo tablet apk as I am in canada google will not allow me to download it.

Thanks

Jack

FOUND A VERSION

Hey just found this version seems to run fine on the google nexus

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fz19rdlsrt92iei/com.tivo.android-16680.apk

IS THIS LATEST VERSION?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

JACKASTOR said:


> Hey just found this version seems to run fine on the google nexus


There is no such thing as just "Google Nexus". All Nexuses are Google. So which device do you mean?



> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fz19rdlsrt92iei/com.tivo.android-16680.apk
> 
> IS THIS LATEST VERSION?


Current tablet version is 1.6.66800


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

crxssi said:


> There is no such thing as just "Google Nexus". All Nexuses are Google. So which device do you mean?
> 
> Current tablet version is 1.6.66800


Its the nexus 7 tablet


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

hey can anyone post the latestest apk for android that supports stream for us in Canada?


Thanks

Jack


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

JACKASTOR said:


> hey can anyone post the latestest apk for android that supports stream for us in Canada?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jack


 Don't think the Android update to support Stream has been released yet. My guess is will probably be a month or two before that happens. I'll be interested in getting the apk of that release too if/when it happens.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

JACKASTOR said:


> hey can anyone post the latestest apk for android that supports stream for us in Canada?


There are two Android app APK's, you didn't specify (not that I can supply, since my devices are not rooted).

And neither of them supports the Stream.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

crxssi said:


> There are two Android app APK's, you didn't specify (not that I can supply, since my devices are not rooted).
> 
> And neither of them supports the Stream.


sorry its for the ablet version and i cant download it as google play forbids me to do so. tivo just released it sept 11
regards

jack


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

JACKASTOR said:


> sorry its for the ablet version and i cant download it as google play forbids me to do so.


Eeeew- do you actually find yourself using the tablet version, like, for real? I find it to be more frustration than function....

Anyway, it is not Google Play that forbids you, it is TiVo- Google is just following TiVo's requirements. And it sucks. I have no idea why it would or should be region or even device specific.



> tivo just released it sept 11


TiVo released updates on BOTH phone and tablet versions on the same day.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

crxssi said:


> Eeeew- do you actually find yourself using the tablet version, like, for real? I find it to be more frustration than function....
> 
> Anyway, it is not Google Play that forbids you, it is TiVo- Google is just following TiVo's requirements. And it sucks. I have no idea why it would or should be region or even device specific.
> 
> TiVo released updates on BOTH phone and tablet versions on the same day.


why do you waste my time and otherswith your lack of help?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> There are two Android app APK's, you didn't specify (not that I can supply, since my devices are not rooted).
> 
> And neither of them supports the Stream.


The device doesn't need to be rooted to get the APK(none of my Android devices are rooted....well I guess my Pandigital craplet is, but it's too slow to really use anyway). You just use "File Expert" to back it up from the device and you have your apk. But you also aren't supposed to be providing an APK to someone else from purchased content, even though they were purchased for zero.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

JACKASTOR said:


> why do you waste my time and otherswith your lack of help?


:down: My aren't YOU selfish! This is called a *forum*. It fosters discussion on topics. Your definition of "help" isn't necessarily identical to anyone else's.

I am sorry I don't have access the APK's. If I did, I would have given them to you already (since they are not paid apps). But that would still not have stopped me from posting responses to what I believed to be incorrect, vague, or misleading statements, nor interjecting my opinion on the topics.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> The device doesn't need to be rooted to get the APK(none of my Android devices are rooted....well I guess my Pandigital craplet is, but it's too slow to really use anyway). You just use "File Expert" to back it up from the device and you have your apk. But you also aren't supposed to be providing an APK to someone else from purchased content, even though they were purchased for zero.


You can make backups of most apps using tools like "File Expert", but that won't work with the TiVo app, for some reason... I assume unless you are rooted. Just to make sure I was correct before posting this, I tried, yet again, to backup the TiVo app with File Expert and it failed. Yet it works with almost every other app on my tablet, even ones I paid for.

I even uninstalled the TiVo app and installed it again, no change. When I tried it with AirDroid, it said the following: "Copying of below 1 app(s) is prohibited. TiVo Copy Protection is a publishing option by developers to prevent copying of their apps from the device."


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> You can make backups of most apps using tools like "File Expert", but that won't work with the TiVo app, for some reason... I assume unless you are rooted. Just to make sure I was correct before posting this, I tried, yet again, to backup the TiVo app with File Expert and it failed. Yet it works with almost every other app on my tablet, even ones I paid for.
> 
> I even uninstalled the TiVo app and installed it again, no change. When I tried it with AirDroid, it said the following: "Copying of below 1 app(s) is prohibited. TiVo Copy Protection is a publishing option by developers to prevent copying of their apps from the device."


Maybe it's my phone then? An HTC ReZound. It is not rooted and doesn't have any issue creating an APK from the TiVo app with File Expert.

EDIT: I see again I'm talking about one version of the TiVo app and you are talking about the other TiVo App for tablets. So maybe that is restricted on the tablet version? Since you said the tablet app is completely different than the other app.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> Maybe it's my phone then? An HTC ReZound. It is not rooted and doesn't have any issue creating an APK from the TiVo app with File Expert.
> 
> EDIT: I see again I'm talking about one version of the TiVo app and you are talking about the other TiVo App for tablets. So maybe that is restricted on the tablet version? Since you said the tablet app is completely different than the other app.


It is possible, just not sure. I only have one tablet, so I have no way to test any further.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

hmmmm


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> Was wondering if anyone had the tivo tablet apk as I am in canada google will not allow me to download it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Hey Thanks.

This works on my 7" Kindle Fire HD. Now I can see how the tablet app works.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I only got a chance to play around with the tablet app for ten minutes this morning. But in that time it seemed very quick dealing with all the things I looked at. I'll need to look closer at it tonight and mess around with season passes, deleting content, etc. to see how it works with that.

So far the thing I like better about this app is that it rotates with the orientation of the screen. The other app does not rotate.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> I only got a chance to play around with the tablet app for ten minutes this morning. But in that time it seemed very quick dealing with all the things I looked at.


You are either in a reality distortion field, or your brain-hand-eye processing speed is orders of magnitude slower than mine 

(Or perhaps you are just infinitely more patient)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

crxssi said:


> You are either in a reality distortion field, or your brain-hand-eye processing speed is orders of magnitude slower than mine
> 
> (Or perhaps you are just infinitely more patient)


 It's all relative. aaronwt finds the HDUI in general is plenty fast enough which I have never found to be the case, so the reference point is clearly different than mine. Of course I'm probably skewed the other way since at times I even find the SDUI is a little too slow for my liking.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> You are either in a reality distortion field, or your brain-hand-eye processing speed is orders of magnitude slower than mine
> 
> (Or perhaps you are just infinitely more patient)


I played around with it some more last night. Some screens popped up almost instantly, while some took one or two seconds(And this morning a couple took around five seconds). So far the only time I had to wait a long time was when I messed with my Season passes. I changed the priority of several season passes and it took almost a minute until it was finished.

Does the WiFi speed have anything to do with it? I see the Kindle Fire HD has some decent throughput over WiFi at 5Ghz compared to the original Fire. Using the download speeds tests I get 75mb/s down and 70Mb/s up(my original fire could only get 25Mb/s). It links with the AP at 270Mb/s. So I might be able to get faster speeds if I remove the five wireless Bridges that are also connected to that AP. When I tested from a laptop to that AP without anything else I could get 150mb/s down speeds from the AP. (70Mb/s up and 155Mb/s down is the limit of my 150/65 tier on FiOS)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> It's all relative. aaronwt finds the HDUI in general is plenty fast enough which I have never found to be the case, so the reference point is clearly different than mine. Of course I'm probably skewed the other way since at times I even find the SDUI is a little too slow for my liking.


I wouldn't say that it's fast enough. Every UI can always be faster. Fast enough for me would be instantaneous. Which unfortunately is impossible. The HDUI is not slow enough to hinder my usage of it. If I had to sit there and contanstly wait for screens to appear that would be different. But that is not the case with the HDUI on my boxes.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Hmm... I have three Premieres and I had used the tablet app with my two tuner Premiere and an Elite extensively. It was pretty quick with most things I tried.

But then I tried it with my second Elite and it was as if I was using a different app. Everything was slower when using the app, and the app lost communication at one point with the Elite. And when I tried using the IR and BT remote I got no response. After a couple of minutes the Elite rebooted. 

This was a completely different experience than I had with the other two boxes. I have no idea what caused it but when I went back to using the app with my other Elite it had no issues. It was quick as before. I'll need to try it again with the Elite it had issues with to see if the same thing happens. I have no idea why it would have issues with one box but not with the other two. Any ideas?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So I messed around with the Tablet App on my Kindle Fire HD again this weekend. For some reason it has issues with one of my Elite boxes. It works great with one Elite and a two tuner Premiere. It's nice and fast, menus pop up quickly, and nice to use. But whenever I use it with my second Elite, it's like it becomes a completely different app. It's very slow, and my Elite freezes, and I also had that Elite reboot again after freezing.


----------



## vancod (Nov 18, 2005)

Bringing back a thread from the dead....

Does anyone have the previous .apk for this app - the one that worked BEFORE the 2.0.1 release was jammed down everyone's throat starting in early October?

The reason I ask:
http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/fo...D=11217647&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow, Okay - first let me say (unless android is specifically different that IOS) your app isn't working the way it is designed.

It appears that you are connected via wifi and the app is looking for a TiVo on the local network instead of finding your remote TiVo as designed. Does it work properly via cellular connection?

That said, the TiVo rep tried to ask you an honest question to try to understand the issue and troubleshoot the problem and you weren't very participative.

How about contacting TiVo and not letting your emotions get the better of you? Maybe they can help you, and maybe you can help identify an issue before it affects other users.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I would like to know where to find the latest APK for my Asus Transformer Prime they are aware of the problem but I don't even see it in the play store. It list some obsolete version that doesn't work. My tablet has 4.1.1 and my husbands Asus TFT-300 mines the TF-201 he has 4.2.1 and it works fine on his. Just wondering if I can find the apk and put it on my tablet that way. We were out of town and all of a sudden our app quit working and we had to come back home and reconnect again it couldn't find our Tivo.

Edit: I think I found it here when trying to Google it

http://apk.1mobile.com/tivo-apk.html

Installing it now.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Anyone have the latest APK so I can do streaming from my tablet? I know this is an old thread and Tivo knows about the issue of it not working with the Asus Transformer Prime TF-201. Works on my husbands Asus different model. I don't even have an option in the play store to download it. Just some obsolete version which don't work.

Edit: I think I found it here when trying to Google it

http://apk.1mobile.com/tivo-apk.html

Installing it now.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Did that work?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I'll answer my own question.


No


----------

